# Onlineshop vs. Megastore Bonn



## TausG (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi liebes Radon Team, 

ich habe im Sommer ein Slide Carbon online gekauft und bin auch total begeistert. Ich habe aber ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen, da ich nichts genaues dazu finden konnte, bzw. ich nun verschiedene Aussagen bekommen habe. 

Ich wusste nicht so genau bei der Bestellung das der Onlineshop und der Store in Bonn doch recht getrennt voneinander zu sein scheinen. 

1. Ich würde nur gerne wissen wie es genau läuft, wenn mal ein Garantiefall eintreten sollte. Muss ich das Rad dann einschicken oder kann ich auch in Bonn vorbeifahren? 

2. Muss ich bestimmte Serviceintervalle einhalten um im Garantiefall Ansprüche zu haben? 

3. Wo lasse ich wenn diese Intervalle durchführen? In Bonn oder bei einem Servicepartner? 

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mich da kurz aufklären könntet.  

VG Timo


----------



## TausG (23. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

kann mir hier keiner helfen? Muss ja nicht jemand direkt von Radon sein. Wäre super...

VG timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2014)

1. Du kannst es vorbeibringen oder online verschicken. Aber vorher telefonisch / email abklären.
2. Nein
3. Siehe 2

Da Du Dich offenbar nicht so gut mit Rädern auskennst solltest Du wenigstens ab und an mal ne Wartung durchführen lassen, je nachdem wieviel Du so im Jahr fährst. Bei 1000km / Jahr nur Wald und Forstwege und ein paar trails brauchste daß nur alle 2-3 Jahre machen. Bei Bikepark wenigstens 1 Jahr da dort die Belastung höher ist. Ein lokaler Dealer macht das in der Regel nur ungern (die mögen keine Versender weil die denen das Geschäft wegschnappen). Daher ist ein Radon Service Partner vorzuziehen. 

Bzgl. Wartung: Das von mir aufgeführte ist keine Regel sondern bei jedem individuell und abhängig von vielen Variablen (Schmutz, Regenfahrten, Sonnenfahrer, Eis und Schnee, usw.) Aber das findet man alles mit der Suche hier.


----------



## TausG (31. Oktober 2014)

alles klar, danke dir !


----------

